# Joining a Union



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

NYCJoseph said:


> How do you join a Union in NYC? What is the process?


Apply to the local that "claims" that territory. 

Most locals have a LOT of men out of work and aren't taking in many new members.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

NYCJoseph said:


> How do you join a Union in NYC? What is the process?



You could contact them directly...

I don't think there are any exams out for "A" construction in LU 3 right now. But they are testing for the elevator div.


The contract states are certain number of apprentices HAVE to be brought in each year. Disregard what stubs says. If that number is filled and it's really bad then a they may hold off on a class. 

Since I've been in I could only count a handful of times that classes have been pushed back.

Just because it's pushed back doesn't mean you're not in... just means you may have to wait 6 months more.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Chris21 said:


> Disregard what stubs says.


He never said local 3. The vast majority of locals have cut down on new apprentices considerably. We went from 85 a few years ago to 10 this year.

Before you tell people to disregard other people's posts, make sure that you have your facts straight.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Stub said:


> He never said local 3. The vast majority of locals have cut down on new apprentices considerably. We went from 85 a few years ago to 10 this year.
> 
> Before you tell people to disregard other people's posts, make sure that you have your facts straight.



He's in an electricians forum asking about joining a union in NYC... I think the odds are that's what he's talking about. Unless of course he is asking about the broadcasters IBEW LU in NYC or the non-ibew LU 363.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

There are actually 7 different IBEW locals in New York City, If one can not get the answers they need from LU3 then I would say give IO a call in Washington D.C. I am sure they would give any one help in directions to the right local.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm actually in an area where two locals overlap by about 30 miles. That's a lot of fun. The "territory" is not so well defined here.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> There are actually 7 different IBEW locals in New York City, If one can not get the answers they need from LU3 then I would say give IO a call in Washington D.C. I am sure they would give any one help in directions to the right local.



There is only one IBEW local in NYC that is construction and that is LU 3.

LU 1212 is the Radio and Broadcasters union in NYC, which is IBEW.

There is a LU 363 is that NOT IBEW and not to be confused with the IBEW LU 363 in Harrimon NY.

LU 3 is not only construction but a variety of divisions. 

Although I do believe there is a railroad IBEW LU that does work in NYC but is based out of the city. 


What would the other locals be?


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'm actually in an area where two locals overlap by about 30 miles. That's a lot of fun. The "territory" is not so well defined here.


What locals?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm actually in an area where two locals overlap by about 30 miles. That's a lot of fun. The "territory" is not so well defined here.



Most likely there is a dispute on where each local ends and begins but two locals that cover the same scope of work won't over lap.

http://www.ibew.org/IBEW/directory/maps/PA-Inside.pdf


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris21 said:


> There is only one IBEW local in NYC that is construction and that is LU 3.
> 
> LU 1212 is the Radio and Broadcasters union in NYC, which is IBEW.
> 
> ...


There are several railroad locals that are based in New York city. LU 3,363,817,859,1212,1430,1573 are the listed locals in NY,NY. Local #3 represents cab drivers and several other crafts (once they also represented NYPD) What ever your trade I am sure in New York City you should have no problem finding a local with the answers to your questions.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Most likely there is a dispute on where each local ends and begins but two locals that cover the same scope of work won't over lap.


There's plenty of combined territories.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stub said:


> There's plenty of combined territories.



In Pennsylvania? Combined Inside Wireman Locals? Or locals that have merged?


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> In Pennsylvania? Combined Inside Wireman Locals? Or locals that have merged?


When you said _"two locals that cover the same scope of work won't over lap_" I thought you were talking in general, not just about PA.

BTW, PA is just a drain on us (Local 102), I wish your guys would just stay out there, you can keep the territory :whistling2:



:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stub said:


> When you said _"two locals that cover the same scope of work won't over lap_" I thought you were talking in general, not just about PA.
> 
> BTW, PA is just a drain on us (Local 102), I wish your guys would just stay out there, you can keep the territory :whistling2:
> 
> ...



:laughing: Nah you can have it, 98 keeps us plenty busy with the territory we already have.

But since 102 don't police there pennsy jurisdiction we might as well take it any way:laughing:............Low blow, just kidding:thumbup:


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> There are several railroad locals that are based in New York city. LU 3,363,817,859,1212,1430,1573 are the listed locals in NY,NY. Local #3 represents cab drivers and several other crafts (once they also represented NYPD) What ever your trade I am sure in New York City you should have no problem finding a local with the answers to your questions.



Don't follow that listing. 363 is NYC is NOT IBEW. There is a 363 based out of Harrimon, NY but they do NO work in NYC. There is only 1 railroad LU based in NYC. LU 3 does not represent the cab drivers... anymore. That was years and years ago. Had to do with the teamsters representing electricians... long story.

I'm already LU 3.

But thanks...


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris21 said:


> Don't follow that listing. 363 is NYC is NOT IBEW. There is a 363 based out of Harrimon, NY but they do NO work in NYC. There is only 1 railroad LU based in NYC. LU 3 does not represent the cab drivers... anymore. That was years and years ago. Had to do with the teamsters representing electricians... long story.
> 
> I'm already LU 3.
> 
> But thanks...


It has been many years ago that I worked in your fine local and worked in numerous since then so my knowledge of your fine local is dated, I appoligize if I offended you and or your local. The whole point of this thread was someone reaching out for information in an effort to gain entrance into the IBEW.We live in hard times especially in constructions and when ever we can help our fellow mankind I am all in no matter what choice they should make in the end.Chris thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> It has been many years ago that I worked in your fine local and worked in numerous since then so my knowledge of your fine local is dated, I appoligize if I offended you and or your local. The whole point of this thread was someone reaching out for information in an effort to gain entrance into the IBEW.We live in hard times especially in constructions and when ever we can help our fellow mankind I am all in no matter what choice they should make in the end.Chris thank you for your efforts.



No offense taken... I was just curious about the other IBEW locals in the NYC area that you mentioned. If I could get any input or history for that matter, from you or anyone else for that matter I welcome it.


----------

